# Welcome to the RFUK SKUNK SHOW



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

*RFUK SKUNK SHOW*​ 
:no1:​ 
_Ok, here goes..._​ 
*Post a piccy of your skunk, along with their number and when we have 15 skunkys, let voting commence!*​ 
Please can no-one vote until all skunkys have joined (or your vote will not be counted :Na_Na_Na_Na:lol)​


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

*SKUNK 1: Bear*

*SKUNK 1: Bear*


----------



## bjc (Sep 6, 2008)

*Skunk 2EPE*

skunk 2 pepe


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

SKUNK 3 - Mr Snuggles


----------



## cs3ae (Aug 24, 2008)

*Skunk 4 moose*


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

*skunk 5
ichi 








*


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

skunk 6
Siku


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Skunk 7

Havoc


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

*Commentator: *puts on silly voice**​ 
*'All the skunkys are waiting patiently for the last few late comers. *
*Cut off for entry will be last thing today. *
*Voting will open Saturday morning or when *
*15 skunks have **taken up position'*​


----------



## Reiyuu (Sep 21, 2007)

darn. I wont have chance to post a pic of punk untill sunday and it will be over by then lol. Good luck entrants!


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

hmm maybe postpone the closing date till they have 15 entries? Mind you if Nerys & fixx see this thread and posts their harem the total would soon be taken up :razz:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

SKUNK NUMBER 8 - BAM!
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v608/carisma02uk/superjungle053.jpg


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

More skunkies! More skunkies!


----------



## tillie (Jan 9, 2008)

Skunk 9 George


----------



## pgag_1_york (Mar 12, 2008)

skunk 10 - sensi aka skunkie mofo


----------



## missk (Jan 14, 2008)

Argh George is so cute!


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Skunk no. 11 Fred










Skunk no. 12 Ftmph










Skunk no. 13 Maple










Skunk no. 14 George 










Skunk no. 15 Stompy (will always miss you my little man)











Skunk no. 16 Pepe










Skunk no 17 MaryJane (will always miss you too my little princess of chaos)


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

*Ok everyone here we go! :no1:*

*Cheapo RFUK polls only go up to 15 :bash: so if you would like to vote for any skunky above this number please post your vote in the thread.*

*Late skunky contestants welcome!*

*Voting will close next Sunday 21st: victory:*

:flrt:*HAPPY VOTING:flrt:*​


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

gah this is hard, torn between a few, and ftmph is so blooming cute!

But my vote goes to *Skunk no 17 MaryJane*


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

skunky 8... wanted to put and actualy pic and not a link lol


----------



## Smally (May 18, 2008)

Has to be bam. Love the colours.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

awww... my guys missed out!!!

oh well.. i luvs them anyway.. maybe you should do three classes pouchie.. B&W, Albino, and Choc

Quanah










Snuff










Pro










Holly










Teyah










Pacer










Elsie










Mars










and.. also.. have to add.. little solo.. who died at 9 days, but was loved none the less










Niff, who belongs to a friend of mine..










somewhere i have some of Sparx too... mmm...

N


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

Nerys said:


> Niff, who belongs to a friend of mine..


Niff is awsome! I am not a fan of Skunks but he/she is wicked, think its the tail lol


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Nerys said:


> awww... my guys missed out!!!
> 
> oh well.. i luvs them anyway.. maybe you should do three classes pouchie.. B&W, Albino, and Choc
> 
> ...


 
Hi Nerys, na your 'herd' (?) haven't missed out!! Punk from Worcester has yet to join us too.

The stoopid poll only goes up to 15 but we want ALL the skunkys!!!

*Peeps, please vote for the over no.15 skunks by posting in this thread and we will count them that way* : victory:: victory:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

:2thumb:

if i can find the darn pics of sparx.. who does now belong to a member of the animal community on here, i will add him also!

N


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Nerys said:


> and.. also.. have to add.. little solo.. who died at 9 days, but was loved none the less


aw bless little solo, was this one that your females produced?


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

he was yes, he was one of two elsie had.. she was mothering them, but i am not sure about nursing them... his sister died after a few days with mum, at which point, and as his weight was dropping and he was looking dehydrated.. i started to feed him.. he learnt to suck after a few days, but everytime he did, milk would come back out of the nose... we suspect he may have had a cleft palate? or i am just shit at getting milk into them.. either way.. his lungs filled up, and he did not make it.. i re-sus'd him several times.. mouth to nose and chest massage.. but in the end, although he was on anti boitics and sub cutaneous rehydration fluids daily too.. i let him slip away the final time, tucked against my chest, cuddled up in bed..

(bites lip..and blinks a lot..)

he is in the freezer currently.. waiting for the time when i do not get teary eyed about it, and can have a closer look inside him.. but as yet i just don't feel up to chopping him up to see... ho hom.. i tried.. whether i did the best i am not sure.. but i did try..

N


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Nerys, I'm sure you did the very best you could. R.I.P little solo.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Nerys said:


> i started to feed him.. he learnt to suck after a few days, but everytime he did, milk would come back out of the nose... we *suspect he may have had a cleft palate? or i am just shit at getting milk into them*.. either way.. his lungs filled up,
> 
> N


The second option, same as me. Apparently they are more lickers than suckers, and milk through the nose shows to much is being taken in at once. It usually leads to pneumonia and respiratory problems.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Fixx said:


> The second option, same as me. Apparently they are more lickers than suckers, and milk through the nose shows to much is being taken in at once. It usually leads to pneumonia and respiratory problems.


So if they're more lickers how do you get milk into them, would you use a dropper/syringe(something similar) or something entirely different?


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Fixx said:


> The second option, same as me. Apparently they are more lickers than suckers, and milk through the nose shows to much is being taken in at once. It usually leads to pneumonia and respiratory problems.


 
With any animal I always like to think nature should be allowed to take its course, but it never happens. You just HAVE to have a go for your own peace of mind. If you f:censor:k it up, then you learnt something for next time. In rabbits, there is a less than 10% success rate in hand rearing but I still tried, twice.

Hate to see people beating themselves up about failed hand rearings.

You are not a mummy skunk so what chance did you have?


----------



## Starshine Tara (Jun 22, 2008)

Damn that's hard. 

I had to go for George in the end! 

What a cutie!!!

*hugs Nerys*

Tara xxx

: victory:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

yeah, lou told me about yours ray.. sorry to hear about it also  it a real ball breaker isn't it.. would you try again do you think? or leave to be as mother nature decided?? i know you two, like i, would have done anything you could to try for a better ending. i am not sure.. i suspect i would try again if desperate enough.. the only female i have here who would have been on her second litter is teyah, and needless to say she did not take this year!! *sigh* ho hum.. roll on next season..

Snuff also lost two btw.. i know i told lou, but not mentioned it on here before.. i think with hers it was as much my cock up again.. she had them under the wardrobe.. and the day the squeaking stopped i bribed her out with mealworms (she turned into the devil child btw..) i checked and they were both inside the arm of my jumper she had stolen, and both dead.. i do wonder if they got stuck down there and laid on maybe??? they too are in the freezer as i would like to know if they have any milk in them.. or air in the lungs for that matter...

he licked to begin with, solo.. but then started to suck after a few days..

i was using a one ml syringe, with a finger over the end so you could drop it onto his tongue.. 

by the time snuff lost her two also, i was numb from losing solo. it was a bad week that one..  at least both the mothers are fine tho, which is the main thing i guess


N


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

Pouchie said:


> With any animal I always like to think nature should be allowed to take its course, but it never happens. You just HAVE to have a go for your own peace of mind. If you f:censor:k it up, then you learnt something for next time. In rabbits, there is a less than 10% success rate in hand rearing but I still tried, twice.
> 
> Hate to see people beating themselves up about failed hand rearings.
> 
> You are not a mummy skunk so what chance did you have?


i know.. but none the less you feel like you failed them, let them down.. solo was with me 100% of the time from when i took him off.. living in my bra for most of it, as many people saw here and there.. i missed him like hell when he was no longer there. no matter how many people say, you did your best, you gave it what you could.. when they die, you cannot help think, did i really be my best?? could i have done it better? skunks are notorious for being hard to bottle rear, but i do know people who HAVE done it.. so it leads you to think.. well if they can do it.. i should have been able to too.. 

hey ho.. thats life, or death, i suppose.. you learn to take the rough with the smooth when you have animals, whatever species they are.. but it does not stop the rough bits from being a right :censor: at times!!

N


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

awww :grouphug:you tried and you always give 110% for your guys Nerys :no1:


Snuff gets my vote on here btw she doesnt have a clicky box but if someone could add that for me would be much appriciated


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

snuff is going curly on top!!!

i think its to do with maturity and age.. a few of the older skunks i know (as in 2yrs +) seem to have wavey fur on the head and neck 

N


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Is it just me or do female skunks look girly and male skunks look chunky and male?

I swear the two sexes look different.

And yes its late and no I havent been drinking:lol2:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

snuff is putting on her winter clothes at the moment..

(lard)

so.. she looks rather chunky too at the moment, lol..

N


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

:lol2:

But Bam, Maple & Holly in particular look so kind of 'feminine' lol.

Most of the lads are just big bruisers with that macho glint in their eye.


I'm not p:censor:d I swear!


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Nerys said:


> snuff is going curly on top!!!
> 
> i think its to do with maturity and age.. a few of the older skunks i know (as in 2yrs +) seem to have wavey fur on the head and neck
> 
> N


wow is she over two now? time flies since you posted her baby pics..


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

lol pouchie.. yes i do know what you mean.. of the boys here, pro is the slightest of them i think..

and snuff, yes.. she was born in april 2006.. so whats that 2 1/2 or so now!!

mad how times flies..

N


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Nerys said:


> lol pouchie.. yes i do know what you mean.. of the boys here, pro is the slightest of them i think..
> 
> and snuff, yes.. she was born in april 2006.. so whats that 2 1/2 or so now!!
> 
> ...


yeah it totally is...


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

Nerys said:


> he was yes, he was one of two Esie had.. she was mothering them, but i am not sure about nursing them... his sister died after a few days with mum, at which point, and as his weight was dropping and he was looking dehydrated.. i started to feed him.. he learnt to suck after a few days, but everytime he did, milk would come back out of the nose... we suspect he may have had a cleft palate? or i am just shit at getting milk into them.. either way.. his lungs filled up, and he did not make it.. i re-sus'd him several times.. mouth to nose and chest massage.. but in the end, although he was on anti boitics and sub cutaneous rehydration fluids daily too.. i let him slip away the final time, tucked against my chest, cuddled up in bed..
> 
> (bites lip..and blinks a lot..)
> 
> ...


it could have been that it was born too Earlie and its lungs and stuff wernt developed properly? im sure it was nothing to do with the care you gave them i would put my life on it


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

couldnt help it i had to vote mr snuggles the photo was sooooo cute really sorry ichi


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

ichis-mom said:


> couldnt help it i had to vote mr snuggles the photo was sooooo cute really sorry ichi


 
:lol2: I didnt vote for Bear either but he knows I think he's the cutest!:flrt:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

okey dokey will be wrapping up the skunky show soon everybody:2thumb:


----------



## Grumpymouth (Jun 28, 2007)

I can't vote, I can't have favourites...whoever I pick, either Pouchie or Emma J or both will slap me for not choosing theirs!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Grumpymouth said:


> I can't vote, I can't have favourites...whoever I pick, either Pouchie or Emma J or both will slap me for not choosing theirs!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Yeah and Em has two skunkys so you definitely can't have favourites! lol

Voting is CLOSED now anyhoo :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Winners announced shortly....


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

*here goes...*​


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

RFUK SKUNK SHOW 2008
Third Place
goes to cs3ae
and 
*Moose*


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

RFUK SKUNK SHOW 2008
Second Place
goes to tillie
and 
*George*


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

RFUK SKUNK SHOW 2008
First Place
goes to pgag_1_york
and 
*Sensi*


----------



## Grumpymouth (Jun 28, 2007)

Ah, congrats to the winners and their mummies and daddies :flrt:!!


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

So hard to pick from such a gorgeous line up! Congrats to the winners.:no1:


----------



## tillie (Jan 9, 2008)

Ah bless thanks guys, George will be chuffed:2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

awwwww congratulations to the winners :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

Awww congrats! that pic of sensi is really cute:flrt::flrt:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

awwwww those pics are lovely...all the entrants were tbh was hard to choose


----------

